# GTO graveyard found



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

My friend sent me these pics of a very sad site. About 20-30 GTOs, a few mopars and some other 60s to early 70s cars just rotting in a field. These cars are sitting behind a house in a wealthy neighborhood in so cal, but aren't actually on their property. They're sitting in a clearing off of a fire road. I'm going to attempt to contact the owner and see what their story is.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a shame. I wish I could say I've never seen that before, but I have, all too many times over the years. The ironic thing is, these cars, being rust free, would still be deemed restorable. The $$$ spent to restore would far outweigh the value, though, unless the car in question was a super rare optioned car.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

So I went by and talked to the owner. He's been collecting them for 20+ years and has plans to restore them all. He wouldn't let me see them and refuses to sell any. Oh well. Hopefully they brought enough joy to their previous owners and will still be there 20 years from now for someone else to restore.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What a shame as I can't see anyone "restoring" all those cars by themselves and more than likely they will rust beyond repair and be scrapped to make more Prius' and Leaf hybrid crap-mobiles. :shutme


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

*Graveyard*



topfuel67 said:


> So I went by and talked to the owner. He's been collecting them for 20+ years and has plans to restore them all. He wouldn't let me see them and refuses to sell any. Oh well. Hopefully they brought enough joy to their previous owners and will still be there 20 years from now for someone else to restore.


:cool He's gonna restore them "someday." *What a jerk*. He has neither the money nor the time. Pick two to keep and sell the rest!!!


----------



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

Rescue mission! They must be liberated :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you ask how many he has restored so far....my guess is ZERO. People like that have them overvalued in their mind, are hoarders, and have no idea what it takes to "restore" a classic. California or not mother earth will soon reclaim them and there will be 10 less GTO's in this world.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

He wasn't rude, but was not at all friendly so I didn't get a chance to chat. Every true car collector I've ever come across has been happy to talk about their collection. This guy was in his late 30s to early 40s and didn't seem to fit the profile of the neighborhood he was in. I counted 25 cars on google earth in plain view and know from the pics above that there are several under the trees. I wouldn't recomend pursuing this one.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

I gurantee you he won't do anything with these cars other than to let them rust to nothingness. People like that always plan to "restore it someday" and like the CCR song says "Someday...never comes."

There is a guy in my aunt and uncles hometown. He had a nice, clean, straight 56 T-Bird droptop. It needed some work, but was in really good condition. It sat under his carport (not an enclosed garage, a covered carport) with the top down. My family are not Ford people and don't really like the Baby Birds, but it was still a nice car. Dad went over and talked to the guy about it and he was kind of rude, saying it wasn't for sale and he was gonna "fix it up like new" one day. So it sat under the carport, with the top down. Not up even, down. I was 13 or so. 

I am now almost 42. Guess where that car is? In Fordyce, Arkansas sitting under a carport with the top still down, full of dust, water, leaves and pine needles, rusted to hell and gone on 4 dry rotted flat tires. But I am sure that guy is gonna fix it up like new any day now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If that guy is only in his 30's or 40's, I can almost guarantee he inherited those and not collected them himself.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

What a shame! I understand the sentiment, but people like this really need to be honest with themselves. What's the best thing for the car? What's the best thing for preserving a piece of automotive history? As we all know, it's not sitting on a pile of them with the thought of "someday restoring" them. Selling 10 or 15 in order to finance the restoration of two or three would be reasonable, but it's not going to happen. They'll rot into oblivion.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

People can be delusional and dysfunctional. Hoarding can become an illness, seriously. We all have our issues, but it is a shame when neat stuff that is historical and no longer made, _whatever_ it is, turns to dust do to being kept in poor custody. A good friend of mine had 13 GTO's when I met him in '96. None of them were running. All of them but one was outside. All of them were '64-'67 models, and all of them were CA rust free cars. When I went back to look at the cars in 2003, we opened the trunk of the radio-delete mayfair maize 4 speed '65, and looked down at our feet. In just a few years, the trunk pan was GONE. My friend saw this as a wake up call, and ended up selling 12 of the 13 goats. They all ended up getting restored and resold, and were once again top notch cars. (the restorer is a big time Pontiac guy out here). The one last GTO, his very first car that he got in '78, he and I finished restoring in 2010 or so. Took about 2 years. What I'm getting at is that sometimes these hoarders do wake up and get to business. But not very often. I think the 25 GTO's on the mountain top have _one_ chance of survival: the owner dies and the cars get autctioned off in an estate settlement. It is the present owner's own sentiment and mis-guided 'good will' that is going to bury these cars the rest of the way.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

chuckha62 said:


> What a shame! I understand the sentiment, but people like this really need to be honest with themselves. What's the best thing for the car? What's the best thing for preserving a piece of automotive history? As we all know, it's not sitting on a pile of them with the thought of "someday restoring" them. Selling 10 or 15 in order to finance the restoration of two or three would be reasonable, but it's not going to happen. They'll rot into oblivion.


:cool I bet they're all already too far gone to be economically restorable.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

My eyes! The horror! Uggghhhhhh 
Seems rather selfish


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Makes me think of the people you see on shows like American Pickers... The guy is living in a tent or a hole in the ground, has 10's of thousands of dollars worth of antiques, but his "stuff" will be worth more to him than any amount of money until the day he dies. Takes all types I suppose...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well put, leeklm. I was thinking the same thing. There was an episode with "Hobo Jack" about an old man who, for a lifetime, had collected Victorian era furniture, trim, and antiques. Planning on building a Victorian Mansion someday. He's like....89 years old and about 6', 90 pounds now. ALL his stuff is in barns with the roofs caving in, and all of his Victorian furniture, trim, etc. has been rotted away for decades. It's all firewood, now. Poorly stored. Knew a guy (recently passed away at 86) who was a gun hoarder. Bought Civil War guns at shows starting in the '40's. Stashed them all over (none of them were in safes). We were clearing stuff out to settle the estate, and there were many Civil war guns (Springfields, Burnsides, Ballards, Maynards, Sharps, Spencers, etc. that were damaged from being stored outside in a leaky 40 footer. One was a super rare, UNISSUED Greener Carbine that had never been fired....an 'as new' 1860's weapon...that had been rusted into relic condition. A true tragedy. Like these cars, merely OWNING them and HOARDING them is the name of the game. The more, the better. It's all about quantity, not quality. Different mindset. And, one thing I've discovered about hoarders (and they're all the same) is: They're stuff is priceless, and it's not for sale.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hoarding is a disease........... Mine, mine, mine...........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Different mindset. And, one thing I've discovered about hoarders (and they're all the same) is: They're stuff is priceless, and it's not for sale.


Yep i saw one just like it (except it was not half rusted into the ground) sell at Barret Jackson for $46,000....and i have 12 of them!!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

Red1970GTO said:


> :cool He's gonna restore them "someday." *What a jerk*. He has neither the money nor the time. Pick two to keep and sell the rest!!!


those car hoarder kinda guys are all the same. they say their gonna, but they never do. they never finish anything and the cars go to pot.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think these people realize what they're doing. In their minds, they really think they are gonna restore whatever they have. The ones who finally wake up and decide to sell, want way too much $$. They still think they have a mint driver that just needs a tune up and a polish.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

It is an easy trap to fall into. I personally have a British sports car (1977 MGB convertible) that I have had since I was 17 and it has always been in the "restoring phase". Yes, I drove it for the first year and a little after that until I blew the engine in 1995. It has since sat in one family member or another's garage being half restored. I do have plans to finish it, but it seems time and money are never sufficient. 

Now I have a new project, my 1968 GTO. Again, I have plans to finish it, but have made little progress over the last 2 years I have had it (including time with first GTO convertible that I traded to get this one). To make matters worse, when I picked up the 1969 GTO parts car and noticed how rust free it was, I did have a momentarily flash that I might restore this one too.....fortunately it was only momentarily and it is being chopped up for the respective parts needed. 

Oh yeah, my girlfriend is looking to get a project '67-'68 Mustang soon (and keep at my house) and my 12 year old daughter wants a '70-'72 Chevelle Malibu convertible.....so I may end up looking like a car hoarder.


----------



## kremor (Dec 28, 2012)

Reminds me alot of my father in law, he has about 30 cars in his back yard. Most of em are rusted out piles, but a few are still recoverable. He had the foresight to to cover most of them with tarps or put them in his barn. Luckily the 66 GTO he gave us was one in the barn. I'm going down there next week, I'll have to post a few shots.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

kremor said:


> Reminds me alot of my father in law, he has about 30 cars in his back yard. Most of em are rusted out piles, but a few are still recoverable. He had the foresight to to cover most of them with tarps or put them in his barn. Luckily the 66 GTO he gave us was one in the barn. I'm going down there next week, I'll have to post a few shots.


At least all mine are in a garage and covered. Even when my brother had his '69 Cadillac convertible in my driveway, we had it covered. If I were to take the combined amount of rust from all my cars (and the ones that were in my driveway), it would still be far less than anyone car at this guy's graveyard.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

the way you fight people like that is you talk to the local government and see if its legal to have that many (junkers) in that aria, in many cases its not and there forced to remove theme.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

danthepontiacman said:


> the way you fight people like that is you talk to the local government and see if its legal to have that many (junkers) in that aria, in many cases its not and there forced to remove theme.


As a lawyer, I can say there are other ways, specifically under nuisance law. Depending on area, so many cars in one area could be a public nuisance, a private nuisance or a violation of local CCRs or ordinances.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^ With all due respect, while I don't approve of some douche leaving a bunch of cars out to rust, classic or not ; if it is his property and he's not bothering the neighbors I believe in his right to do as he pleases with them.

I always kept my project car inside my garage and out of site. If I had enough property and wanted to collect some more projects or keep a couple of parts cars I would try to keep them out of site. I also wouldn't appreciate trespassers coming on my private property to "have a look" as I'm sure some would like to come back when I'm not around. :shutme

All I'm saying is respect the man, his property, his privacy and his wishes. 

There are people out there who don't appreciate our hobby and would like to do away with "classic" cars no doubt in my mind. Some think everyone should drive a silver Prius and recycled toilet paper too.

I'm not one of them.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I would like a shot at him. I have done the impossible before....bought two rust free quarters off the "parts nazi", and just about have an unsociable hermit that talks to no one talked into selling his 1964 driver.


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> ^ With all due respect, while I don't approve of some douche leaving a bunch of cars out to rust, classic or not ; if it is his property and he's not bothering the neighbors I believe in his right to do as he pleases with them.
> 
> I always kept my project car inside my garage and out of site. If I had enough property and wanted to collect some more projects or keep a couple of parts cars I would try to keep them out of site. I also wouldn't appreciate trespassers coming on my private property to "have a look" as I'm sure some would like to come back when I'm not around. :shutme
> 
> ...


X2!
I was waiting for the next post to say " let's burn him at the stake, and just steal all those potential Judge clones"!


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> ^ With all due respect, while I don't approve of some douche leaving a bunch of cars out to rust, classic or not ;* if it is his property and he's not bothering the neighbors I believe in his right to do as he pleases with them.*
> I always kept my project car inside my garage and out of site. If I had enough property and wanted to collect some more projects or keep a couple of parts cars I would try to keep them out of site. I also wouldn't appreciate trespassers coming on my private property to "have a look" as I'm sure some would like to come back when I'm not around. :shutme
> 
> All I'm saying is respect the man, his property, his privacy and his wishes.




I hear what you are saying and respect your opinion, but legally speaking you are wrong. The notion that a man is king in his kingdom....meaning a man can what he wants on his own property has long since be defined by the courts as being inaccurate.

A man can do what he wants on his property as long as he is not in violation of any law, local ordinance, CCR or contractual obligation. Sadly, nuisance law may be a nuisance, but it is a law. Nuisance law can and is used to eliminate loud animals, loud noises (like shop noises), dangerous items, dangerous activities, overgrown trees, wild animals, farm animals, and unsightly items on property (such as junk, falling structures, even old cars). I know this to be true, for I am a real estate attorney and use such law all the time. So yes, if any neighbors complain about these cars, it is possible to e the law force the owner to remove the cars from the property.


----------



## No Goat (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah that's the ticket. Set the law on someone just because they don't want to sell you their personal property. 
And then what happens? 
I suppose that in Fantasy Land the guy will then get hold of the trespasser from 3 weeks ago and give him a sweet deal on the cars. 
In the real world it's more likely that he'd end up selling them to the crusher to avoid the "nuisance" tickets. 
Face it, he doesn't want to sell. And really, why SHOULD he? 

I have a couple thousand old Hot Wheels from the late '60s and early '70s. A lot of people would love to have them but they're NOT for sale. Sure they just sit in boxes in my basement but that's my business. 

I say let the poor fella be. Look at the positive side, every time one of these old cars gets scrapped YOUR car gains in value.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

topfuel67 said:


> My friend sent me these pics of a very sad site. About 20-30 GTOs, a few mopars and some other 60s to early 70s cars just rotting in a field. These cars are sitting behind a house in a wealthy neighborhood in so cal, but aren't actually on their property. They're sitting in a clearing off of a fire road. I'm going to attempt to contact the owner and see what their story is.




Did the owner of these "field stored" GTOs and other cars not hear about the recent Chevy auction of similarly stored cars from the Lambrecht collection in Pierce, Nebraska? Maybe that would incent the owner to sell his stash of GTOs.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

mrvandermey said:


> I hear what you are saying and respect your opinion, but legally speaking you are wrong. The notion that a man is king in his kingdom....meaning a man can what he wants on his own property has long since be defined by the courts as being inaccurate.
> 
> A man can do what he wants on his property as long as he is not in violation of any law, local ordinance, CCR or contractual obligation. Sadly, nuisance law may be a nuisance, but it is a law. Nuisance law can and is used to eliminate loud animals, loud noises (like shop noises), dangerous items, dangerous activities, overgrown trees, wild animals, farm animals, and unsightly items on property (such as junk, falling structures, even old cars). I know this to be true, for I am a real estate attorney and use such law all the time. So yes, if any neighbors complain about these cars, it is possible to e the law force the owner to remove the cars from the property.


Yeah, I hear ya. That's how they shut down my local dragstrip in 2004. Neighbors who moved in 40 years after it was built declared it was a nuisance and too noisy. Same with the dirt track by my parents house. 


Noisy, dirty racecars! Undesirables and miscreants bringing money to our local town and supporting local business's but some do-gooders who can't see past there own noses or selfish desires shut em both down to build more houses and strip malls.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Yeah, I hear ya. That's how they shut down my local dragstrip in 2004. Neighbors who moved in 40 years after it was built declared it was a nuisance and too noisy. Same with the dirt track by my parents house.
> 
> 
> Noisy, dirty racecars! Undesirables and miscreants bringing money to our local town and supporting local business's but some do-gooders who can't see past there own noses or selfish desires shut em both down to build more houses and strip malls.


I do not necessarily agree with the concept of nuisance laws, especially when the neighbors move in after the "nuisance" was already in existence. It is like when people move out to and then build out in the wilderness and then get mad that there might be cougars or such. Or when folks build their house near an established airport then complain about the planes. 

I personally accept the "king of his kingdom" theory, but legally that theory does not exist. Many a car owner has been forced to part with their project cars due to such nuisance laws, local ordinances and CCRs. Sadly, as a lawyer, I have used such laws to have people quiet their dogs, remove trees, and yes, remove unsightly or dangerous items from property.


----------



## stevieray70 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mrvandermy
What is your opinion on the possibility of being " grandfathered" out of a new law?
We have a guy in our county that is being forced to clean up his 10 acres because of new "inoperable vehicle" laws. He has owned his property for 55 years, and now people are building mansions around him. It may be unsightly to some, but it is beautiful to others. It is a great parts resource that is being forced to shut down. It doesn't seem right. I don't think he has any money to fight it either.Sad.
I know you don't know anything about this particular county, just asking your opinion.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wonder if a privacy fence would be the answer?


----------



## noahfecks (Jul 28, 2013)

No Goat said:


> I say let the poor fella be. Look at the positive side, every time one of these old cars gets scrapped YOUR car gains in value.


the silver lining


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

stevieray70 said:


> Mrvandermy
> What is your opinion on the possibility of being " grandfathered" out of a new law?
> We have a guy in our county that is being forced to clean up his 10 acres because of new "inoperable vehicle" laws. He has owned his property for 55 years, and now people are building mansions around him. It may be unsightly to some, but it is beautiful to others. It is a great parts resource that is being forced to shut down. It doesn't seem right. I don't think he has any money to fight it either.Sad.
> I know you don't know anything about this particular county, just asking your opinion.


Rarely can a property owner get "grandfathered in", especially when the "undesirable item" is a moveable object. In the case you mentioned, if the landowner obtains a variance to the local law, he may be able to keep his property as is. However, it is not uncommon at all for people to build new homes around an existing property that is deemed "undesirable" and then afterwards fight to get the undesirable part of that property removed. It happens all to often.

With this graveyard, depending on where it is at, he may vary well win against a nuisance law violation. This graveyard does not appear to be in a residential area, nor does it look specifically agriculture land. So neighboring parties might find it difficult to force him to remove the cars. Unless the land itself has a CCR against the cars, or there is a local ordinance specifically prohibiting "junk cars" on a property, or the car present a hazardous environment (specifically towards kids), then this landowner stands to be successful in such a claim. However, if one of the previous conditions do exist, then not even a privacy fence will protect his cars.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> ^ With all due respect, while I don't approve of some douche leaving a bunch of cars out to rust, classic or not ; if it is his property and he's not bothering the neighbors I believe in his right to do as he pleases with them.
> 
> I always kept my project car inside my garage and out of site. If I had enough property and wanted to collect some more projects or keep a couple of parts cars I would try to keep them out of site. I also wouldn't appreciate trespassers coming on my private property to "have a look" as I'm sure some would like to come back when I'm not around. :shutme
> 
> ...


if it were normal cars id agree but historic cars, just like historic properties need to be protected from people that would destroy theme. I mean if you had a 1 of 100 30's all original car should'int the law protect that car from a hot roder cutting it up and putting a crate motor in it? same thing here, the demand for these cars is great and if the guy can store them indoors were they wont go down then it be fine. if he fixes theme then there saved and if he don't there in a shed so somebody else will but being in the weather, him not having the time or money or whatever and being hard headed and greedy I mean the law needs to step in and force the sell or something. the protection of such cars is more important then personal freedom. I also think it is very wrong for people to buy low miles or very well preserved family owned tempest and lemans and use the chassis and parts to fix a rusty gto. I mean destroying a nice car to fix a car that in all honesty looks no better and you destroy a well preserved car just to save yourself some work and cash. that's wrong. the guy either needs to put theme in a shed, fix theme or sell theme. these kinds of cars will never be made again and its important to protect the supply of projects for future generations because the projects are the ones normal guys can buy and if you let that dry up then in a few years interest will die because owning one will be like wanting a tucker, just a dream not worth the fight.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> ^ With all due respect, while I don't approve of some douche leaving a bunch of cars out to rust, classic or not ; if it is his property and he's not bothering the neighbors I believe in his right to do as he pleases with them.
> 
> I always kept my project car inside my garage and out of site. If I had enough property and wanted to collect some more projects or keep a couple of parts cars I would try to keep them out of site. I also wouldn't appreciate trespassers coming on my private property to "have a look" as I'm sure some would like to come back when I'm not around. :shutme
> 
> ...


:agree As soon as you start using the "yes but's" as excuses to start infringing on someone's personal liberty and right of ownership _on his own property_, then who's the authority who gets to sit in judgement and decide which "yes but" is valid and which "yes but" isn't? Some freaking lawyer?

Wouldn't give you a nickel for every one of them who ever drew a breath. 

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> :agree As soon as you start using the "yes but's" as excuses to start infringing on someone's personal liberty and right of ownership _on his own property_, then who's the authority who gets to sit in judgement and decide which "yes but" is valid and which "yes but" isn't? Some freaking lawyer?
> 
> Wouldn't give you a nickel for every one of them who ever drew a breath.
> 
> Bear



:cheers Would love to have a beer with you Bear. We could solve all the worlds problems :rofl:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> :cheers Would love to have a beer with you Bear. We could solve all the worlds problems :rofl:


You bet we could :cheers

Then again, there's prolly some out there who'd say we ARE the worlds problems :lol:

Bear -ly there.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

danthepontiacman said:


> if it were normal cars id agree but historic cars, just like historic properties need to be protected from people that would destroy theme. I mean if you had a 1 of 100 30's all original car should'int the law protect that car from a hot roder cutting it up and putting a crate motor in it? same thing here, the demand for these cars is great and if the guy can store them indoors were they wont go down then it be fine. if he fixes theme then there saved and if he don't there in a shed so somebody else will but being in the weather, him not having the time or money or whatever and being hard headed and greedy* I mean the law needs to step in and force the sell or something*.* the protection of such cars is more important then personal freedom** REALLY? *. I also think it is very wrong for people to buy low miles or very well preserved family owned tempest and lemans and use the chassis and parts to fix a rusty gto. I mean destroying a nice car to fix a car that in all honesty looks no better and you destroy a well preserved car just to save yourself some work and cash. that's wrong. the guy either needs to put theme in a shed, fix theme or sell theme. these kinds of cars will never be made again and its important to protect the supply of projects for future generations because the projects are the ones normal guys can buy and if you let that dry up then in a few years interest will die because owning one will be like wanting a tucker, just a dream not worth the fight.


These aren't Rembrandts, they are old GM cars. Read your post and you are suggesting that our tax dollars go to Police to make a man sell rusty cars that he rightfully owns on private property. Please, *think *a little man. What this really means. Trust me, you do not want the GOVERNMENT, LAWYERS, and other public entity's infringing on this mans, or YOUR rights. It is a slippery slope dude, and before you know it THEY are coming after you for your car, your guns, snooping in your bedroom, listening in on your phonecalls, looking at what you search and post in the internet, etc.

I weep for the future and our children and what we have done to our country and our rights and freedoms. Dan, I don't know you and I'm sure you are'nt a bad guy but what you are suggesting is called Totalitarianism and it is a scary thing.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

danthepontiacman said:


> if it were normal cars id agree but historic cars, just like historic properties need to be protected from people that would destroy theme. I mean if you had a 1 of 100 30's all original car should'int the law protect that car from a hot roder cutting it up and putting a crate motor in it? same thing here, the demand for these cars is great and if the guy can store them indoors were they wont go down then it be fine. if he fixes theme then there saved and if he don't there in a shed so somebody else will but being in the weather, him not having the time or money or whatever and being hard headed and greedy I mean the law needs to step in and force the sell or something. the protection of such cars is more important then personal freedom. I also think it is very wrong for people to buy low miles or very well preserved family owned tempest and lemans and use the chassis and parts to fix a rusty gto. I mean destroying a nice car to fix a car that in all honesty looks no better and you destroy a well preserved car just to save yourself some work and cash. that's wrong. the guy either needs to put theme in a shed, fix theme or sell theme. these kinds of cars will never be made again and its important to protect the supply of projects for future generations because the projects are the ones normal guys can buy and if you let that dry up then in a few years interest will die because owning one will be like wanting a tucker, just a dream not worth the fight.


I'm right there with you on all the statements like "I think it's wrong...", "I don't like it when...", "It's a shame when..." etc. There are entire web sites dedicated to cars, all kinds of classic cars, that are just sitting and rusting into dust because their owners won't sell and also don't have the means to restore them. Yep, it's a shame and I hate it.

*BUT*

Just like I say with regard to people making choices with their cars, "If you're spending the cash, you get the say." No matter how much it might hurt to watch it happen, *NOTHING* trumps the right of a property owner to treat that property as he chooses. If I'm going to reserve and expect that right for myself, then I have to respect the same for others. After all, as much as it pains me to admit it, they are just hunks of metal. They don't think, they don't feel, and even though they may not be replaceable as we think of it, they're worthless compared to the rights and freedoms, what few we have left, that have been bought with a dear price.

"I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted, and I won't be laid a hand on. I don't do that to other people and I expect the same from them."
--John Wayne

"A great many laws are nothing more than excuses for weak people to hide behind because they don't have the courage to be responsible for their own affairs, nor do they respect their fellow man enough to allow him to do the same."
--Bear


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Those cars aren't going anywhere. He probably loves telling people how he has 10 GTO's at home.


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

I had a similar experience when I was a kid up in Virginia back in the 80's. This guy's dad owned a junk yard. Anything he considered 'nice' he pulled out and dropped in his yard. I remember several 68-70 GTO's. I don't know when cloning too off but two in particular had Judge stripes/stickers on them. He also had a bunch of old Dodge Chargers, Challengers, and one the boxy Super Bee's with a huge tail fin with the bumble bee on it.

After high school I was working on a '72 Charger. I had changed the transmission from an A904 to a 727. The dipstick tube from the old transmission wouldn't fit the new transmission so I went to his place and asked to buy one. He took my old dip stick tube and swapped it out for the one I needed; no cost.

I asked about all the other cars in the yard and got the same story: He was going to fix them up someday.

I'm 46 now and I'm sure his collection has only grown.


----------

